# absolute newbie in salt lake city



## campr0bber (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi! I’m new to this forum so hope I’m putting this in the right place. 

I moved to Salt Lake from Portland, OR for college two years ago, and am loving the wilderness here and being outside in general. My family (as you might guess from living in portland) never did any hunting, nor do I have any friends or relatives who I could learn from. I’d really like to further my connection to the outdoors and learn to hunt (eventually deer) but I’m not sure where to start or what resources I have as an absolute beginner in Salt Lake City. If anyone has ANY pointers that would be excellent!

Thanks,
Rosemary


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Sent you a PM.


Good luck.


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm also new. I took the hunter education online and then went to the Lee Kay Center for the field day. I'm always out in the west desert exploring and see Pronghorn all the time so that's what I'm going for.. or deer!


----------

